

Show HN: Tasskr.  Re-written for the 5th time. - dan335
http://tasskr.com/

======
kfullert
I like it - quick, easy/simple to use, I was/am working on something similar
for PM purposes (after something very basic, tracking multiple projects,
tasks/blockers within projects etc. for 1-2 users)

What are your future plans for Tasskr?

~~~
dan335
Meteor.js looks amazing, if they come out with auth I may re-write it again
with sharing tasks. Other than that I plan to keep polishing and adding
features.

------
SpaceDragon
Hmm. I like it. It has a newness to it. However, Nozbe does everything I want
plus shave my back every Tuesday, so I don't think I'm going to change.

Cool app though!

------
tarr11
I like that it has a frictionless demo.

Reminds me a bit of checkvist though?

